# Bore snakes?



## tom4018 (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone use the bore snakes to clean their handguns? Do they hold up?
What cleaners do you use with them? Do they wash out good?
Thanks.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

from a friends recomendation, i bought a bore snake for each of my pistols, a mosquito and FNP9. this is a great quick clean for the barrel after a range visit. My friend uses a foaming bore cleaner that is suppose to loosen copper and lead deposits left in the barrel. After a few minitues, i run the bore snake thru the barrel to remove residual cleaner. 

this does not remove the GSR from the slide, mag and trigger area, so i clean reguarly (but not after each range visit)

the foaming cleaner will corode any jacketed rounds left in the chamber during storage. be sure to run the bore snake several times if you are keeping a round in the chamber.

i use the (forget the name) mil spec clean and lube for general cleaning and before prolonged storage.

YMMV

John


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I've been using a bore snake along with G96 CLR to clean my 22LR Buckmark. So far, the barrel seems pretty dad-gum clean afterward. I do run the snake thru about 5 or 6 times, just to be safe.

As for washing the snake, just be sure to do it with really soapy water, rinse it well, and let it dry completely before reusing.


----------



## tom4018 (Dec 6, 2008)

DrSharkey said:


> I've been using a bore snake along with G96 CLR to clean my 22LR Buckmark. So far, the barrel seems pretty dad-gum clean afterward. I do run the snake thru about 5 or 6 times, just to be safe.
> 
> As for washing the snake, just be sure to do it with really soapy water, rinse it well, and let it dry completely before reusing.


Thanks, a Buckmark and my rifles is what I was considering one for. Thought they would be better than an old rod cleaner and you could go from the breech end with the bore snake.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I use them to clean out a barrel if rounds look to be a little squirrely. I mostly use things like that in my bigger bore guns just because there's more powder making a mess of things but I'm sure they work just as well in small bore firearms. 

I never gave it any thought with a 22. I might have to look into that.:smt033


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a boresnake for my 12 guage and one for my .38 and 9mm. They work very well. As for cleaning in a washer, use a protective wash bag to put it in.


----------



## WVleo (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, I use a home made type of pull-threw to swipe the barrel clean of whatever I am shooting that day. I make it out of some weed wacker string ( The thick dia. type ) and use it to pull a patch threw my barrel. Just sharpen one end and use a bic lighter to " melt a blob " on the other end . I don't like the idea of pulling a dirty bore snake which could be embedded with particles threw my barrels . I am sure there is no problem in using them, just a quirk of Mine I guess. .....WVleo


----------

